# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Crater

## Greg Gahagan

*Ship Art International is hiring for an Art Handler / Driver / Installer*

_PRIMARY PURPOSE_
 Art Handlers purpose is to assist in all aspects of the handling of  art works including art movement, (de)installations and storage, as well  as the preparation and the packing of art works, sensitive to the needs  of art while being proactive in applying currently approved methods of  packing, handling, and installation techniques.
_
JOB DESCRIPTION_

 Hours of work: Truck department staff must be willing and capable to  work a flexible schedule. There is work availability expectation of 8:00  am through 6:00 pm, Monday through Friday.

Proficient understanding and execution of art handling fundamentals and practicesReviews all paperwork to insure it is accurate and completedUnderstands and checks the Ship/Art tracker on a daily basisCommunicates with Project Managers/Dispatch in a timely manner concerning changing job detailsProvides friendly and professional service to customers, both on the phone and in personWorks effectively on their own and as a group with co-workers and clientsAble to pack and handle artwork for transport and installationLoads and unloads trucks safely and efficientlyAdapts to new working conditions, equipment, procedures and methodsMaintains Ship/Art assigned tool kitSafely operates approved vehiclesMaintains a clean, safe and respectful work environment 
_
PRIMARY DUTIES & RESPONSIBILITIES_


Installation of various artworks in a safe and efficient mannerPacks and handles artwork for deliveryLoads and offloads artworksOperates a company vehicle to safely deliver product to customersReviews all paperwork to insure complete and accurate deliveriesCommunicates with Dispatch via cell phone timely information concerning deliveriesMaintains all required paperwork i.e. truck log, top-sheets, bills of lading of jobs in progressProvides friendly, quality professional service to clients and customersWillingness to be trained by others in proper and safe fine art installation, packing and transportation techniques 
_
QUALIFICATIONS_

 To perform this job successfully, an individual must be able to  perform each essential function and responsibility satisfactorily. The  requirements listed below are representative of the knowledge, skill,  and ability required.

Basic knowledge of art transport, packing and storage optionsStrong technical art handling skill set and vocabularyStrong communication/listening skills, both written and verbalGood sense of logistical organization and timingExperience in handling art works, knowledge of fixings/hanging systems, art transport, packing and storageAwareness/understanding of the different handling needs of paintingsAwareness/understanding of supports and framesPerform recurring activities such as bending, crouching, stooping, stretching and reachingAbility to physically carry out the work required in lifting/moving artworksAbility to work as part of a team and as an individual; good communication skills 
_
REQUIREMENTS_


Hours of work: Truck department staff must be willing and capable  to work a flexible schedule. There is work availability expectation of  8:00 am through 6:00 pm, Monday through Friday.Experience in handling art works, knowledge of fixings, hanging systems, art transport, packing/storageAwareness/understanding of the different handling needs of paintingsAbility to physically carry out the work required in lifting/moving artworksAwareness/understanding of supports and frames is a plusAn ability to work as part of a team and as an individual; good communication skillsMust be able to read, write and speak English fluentlyMust be able to stand for long periods of timeHigh School Diploma or GED equivalent, college degree preferredRequired to possess a valid California driver license and a clean driving record at the time and duration of employment.Requires each incumbent to complete and pass STA application and verification.Requires background check, employment physical, performance evaluation (lifting test), and/or drug testStatus must be maintained for the duration of employment at Ship/ArtMust be able to lift 50-60 lbs sustained and up to 100 lbsMaintains compliance with all local, state, and federal regulationsPossess valid CA driver license and maintain clean driving record through duration of employmentComplete and pass STA application and verification through duration  of employment Background check, employment physical, performance  evaluation (lifting test), and/or drug test 
_
COMPANY OVERVIEW_

 Founded in 1987, Ship/Art provides fine art services in the Bay Area,  specializing in the handling of high value items. We provide clients  around the world with packing, crating, transportation and storage.  Ship/Art through it diversification of services is able to work with a  vast client base. Our clients include Museums, Galleries, Private  Collectors and Dealers. We provide services to clients with needs for  expert handling, packing and transport of fine arts, antiques and  technical equipment.
_
BENEFITS_

 Ship/Art International offers a competitive benefits package that  includes Medical, Dental, Vision, LTD, AD&D, Paid Time Off,  Retirement Savings, 401-k Plan, and free museum memberships.
 Ship/Art International provides equal employment opportunities (EEO)  to all employees and applicants for employment without regard to race,  color, religion, sex, national origin, age, disability or genetics. In  addition to federal law requirements, Ship/Art complies with applicable  state and local laws governing nondiscrimination in employment in every  location in which the company has facilities. This policy applies to all  terms and conditions of employment, including recruiting, hiring,  placement, promotion, termination, layoff, recall, and transfer, leaves  of absence, compensation and training.

Job Type: Full-time


Pay: $27.00 - $37.00 per hour

----------


## Pop Alexandra

Is the position still open? I have previous experience at https://artystransit.ca/en

----------

